# Deerburgers (And Lots More!!)



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2016)

*Deerburgers (And Lots More)*



We invited Bear Jr & his Honey, and Mrs Bear’s Sister for Deerburgers for Memorial Day at the Bear Den.

So I made the Deerburgers & the Crab Cakes, and Mrs Bear made all the other stuff.

Everybody had a Great Time & got Filled up pretty good !!!

Note: My Deerburgers are 50% Venison, 25% Beef, and 25% Pork. We tried many mixes, and like this one the best for Deerburgers.



Thanks for stopping in!

Bear




Thawed out two packs of Deerburger, since there will be 5 for Dinner today.
Notice how we pack our Deerburger “Flat” in the vacuum bags.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0163.jpg.html




Here you can see how flat we pack them.
This way they fit better in the freezer, and they also Freeze & Thaw quicker:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0164.jpg.html




9 Deerburgers on my Hot Weber Q:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0170.jpg.html




3 of them got cheese melting on the Grill——Almost Done:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0172.jpg.html




All Done & going to the table:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0173.jpg.html




Here’s the Table for 5. Individual Sides shown in Pictures Below:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0175.jpg.html




Crab Cakes:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0166.jpg.html




Deviled Eggs:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0169.jpg.html




Cole Slaw:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0168.jpg.html




Strawberries:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0165.jpg.html




Strawberry Rhubarb Custard Pie (Mrs Bear’s):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0176.jpg.html




Bear’s Slice:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0178.jpg.html



*LEFTOVERS for the next Night’s Supper*




Frying up an Onion for Bear’s Deerburgers:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0181.jpg.html




Nice & Brown, The way I like them:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0184.jpg.html




Two Deerburgers with Cheese & Mrs Bear’s Sauce:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0187.jpg.html




A pile of Fried Onions on each:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0188.jpg.html




Bear’s Leftover Plate——2 Deerburgers with Cheese & Fried Onions, 2 Deviled Eggs, 2 Crab Cakes:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0189.jpg.html




Fini


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice looking spread, It all looks great, I like your Deer Burger blend  And that Pie Wow !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Can I place and order now ?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank You Gary!!

Glad somebody likes it.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2016)

Dang, I surprised no one has commented on this  ???

Gary


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

Bear sorry I rarely look at the Wild Game post,nothing against hunting.Lost my piece of property to hunt and I won't hunt state land.Now as far as the meal I missed my invite,there would be no left overs LOL Nice job and would it be possible to get that slaw recipe? Points for u Buddy

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

tropics said:


> Bear sorry I rarely look at the Wild Game post,nothing against hunting.Lost my piece of property to hunt and I won't hunt state land.Now as far as the meal I missed my invite,there would be no left overs LOL Nice job and would it be possible to get that slaw recipe? Points for u Buddy
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

I thought nobody Loved me any more!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

We used to have a Good Cole Slaw Recipe, but then my favorite UPS Guy (Also an MES Smoker Owner) gave me his recipe, and his was even better than the one we had been using. 

This is the one he gave me:

Cole Slaw

3/4 Cup of Mayo (or MW).

2 TBS of Vinegar

1/4 Cup of Half & Half.

1/2 Cup of Sugar.

1/2 tsp of Celery Seed.

Mix that up real good. Then add Cole Slaw to how you want the consistency (Maybe 3 or 4 cups of Cole Slaw)

Bear


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks great,i may even eat venison cut with the other meats,never thought about that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great,i may even eat venison cut with the other meats,never thought about that.


Thank You B-one!!

This was the best mix we ever tried, and we've been using it for about 12 years.

And Thanks for the Comment & the Points!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like a great meal Bear, I love all of that - can you share your crab cake recipe?

I have some elk meat I need to grind up, I'll have to try the beef/pork combo, thanks.













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Bear sorry I rarely look at the Wild Game post,nothing against hunting.Lost my piece of property to hunt and I won't hunt state land.Now as far as the meal I missed my invite,there would be no left overs LOL Nice job and would it be possible to get that slaw recipe? Points for u Buddy
> ...


Bear Thanks for the recipe.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks like a great meal Bear, I love all of that - can you share your crab cake recipe?
> 
> I have some elk meat I need to grind up, I'll have to try the beef/pork combo, thanks.
> 
> ...


Thank You Redheeler!!

And Thanks for the points!!!

Here's a Step by Step on my "Baked Crab Cake Bear Style":

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242262/baked-crab-cake-bear-style

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2016)

tropics said:


> Bear Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Richie


Sure Thing!!

If you ever get around to making it, let me know what you think, Richie!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks like the Bear den ate good !  Thumbs Up   We like deer burgers too, nice cook buddy !  The rest of the meal looks awesome as well !   :drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

That's quite a spread Bear!

Everything looks delicious!

Just curious, have you ever smoked the burgers instead of grilling them?

If so, how were they?

Personally I like the leftover plate!!

Fantastic!!







   Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks like the Bear den ate good !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Justin!!

This is the only way Mrs Bear will eat Deer Meat----This and my Venison Dried Beef.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's quite a spread Bear!
> 
> Everything looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

Yes I have smoked Deerburgers, and I love them, but Mrs Bear doesn't want hers smoked, so I don't bother smoking some of them & trying to get them all to finish together. Same thing with Steaks.

Prime Ribs are my only kind of Steak type thing that gets Smoked.

And Thanks for the Points, Al !!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 6, 2016)

Bear , great post and great food as always!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear , great post and great food as always!


Thank You CM !!

And for the Points too!

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 10, 2016)

What a terrific looking meal, Bear. However, I am afraid there is no point for you. It is for Mrs. Bear and that wonderful looking pie!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> What a terrific looking meal, Bear. However, I am afraid there is no point for you. It is for Mrs. Bear and that wonderful looking pie!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

That Pie was OK, but not as good as her Raspberry Chiffon Pie!!

Mrs Bear said, "Thanks!!"  Just what she wanted!

Bear


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks like pudding, MY-T-FINE  Going to have to give your mix a try. The only time I add pork or pork fat to my grind is to package for meatballs or meatloaf.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2016)

jerseyhunter said:


> Looks like pudding, MY-T-FINE  Going to have to give your mix a try. The only time I add pork or pork fat to my grind is to package for meatballs or meatloaf.


Thanks!!

Give it a try----Nobody here would eat Straight Venison ground for Burgers.

My Dad used to do that, and nobody liked it.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 2, 2016)

Well, I'm just a tad late, John.  GREAT looking meal.  By the looks of that one pic, only the cat was eating the deviled eggs, LOL.  If I had been there there might have been 2 left on the plate instead of only 2 gone.

I'm glad Richie asked for the slaw recipe--I'll be trying that out for sure.  And the strawberry pie looks fantastic.








Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, I'm just a tad late, John.  GREAT looking meal.  By the looks of that one pic, only the cat was eating the deviled eggs, LOL.  If I had been there there might have been 2 left on the plate instead of only 2 gone.
> 
> I'm glad Richie asked for the slaw recipe--I'll be trying that out for sure.  And the strawberry pie looks fantastic.
> 
> ...


LOL---Thank You Richie!!

I didn't even notice Smokey was right there by my plate until you said that !!

That Pic was before we started eating---A lot of the Deviled Eggs were consumed minutes after.

LOL---And Smokey didn't get any!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------

